# Salmon - Fast and Simple



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I used to live in Alaska, so I ate a lot of Salmon. My favorite way to prepare it follows:

Equal parts Soy Sauce and Brown Sugar.

Cover salmon filet cut into strips about 3 inches wide (one serving).

Let marinate for about 30 mins.

Bake at 450 for about 12-15 mins, or until the meat flakes.

It just doesn't get much easier, or tastier. The balance of sweet and salty is great!


----------

